

Inventor flames Reg, HP in memristor brouhaha - ableal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/12/27/memristors_and_mouttet/

======
ableal
The picture on page 2 ( <http://regmedia.co.uk/2011/12/22/memristor.jpg> ),
taken from the Williams PDF also linked in the article, is worth a look.

Took me a bit to figure out that, in the waveforms, voltage is the grey line,
with the resulting current color coded by device. I guess the mysterious
little arrows point left and right to the correct word (and do not indicate
some flux ;-)

Another pause for the resistor, which is shown non-linear; this is not the
usual depiction, but of course it is the more general case, entirely possible
and sometimes desirable.

